# Conferência Internacional "Cidades e alterações climáticas, que futuro ?"



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2008 às 22:08)

Conferência Internacional "Cidades e alterações climáticas, que futuro ?", organizada pelo Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa
(Faculdade de Letras de Lisboa, 15 e 16 de Maio)
* * *
As cidades são particularmente vulneráveis às alterações climáticas, por aí se concentrarem população, infra-estruturas e actividades. Por outro lado, o espaço urbano cria o seu próprio clima, originando condições específicas, adversas ou vantajosas. É portanto urgente que nos preparemos para os impactes combinados das alterações climáticas globais e urbanas. 
Nas cidades, existe potencial para promover soluções inovadoras e para uma eficaz capacidade de actuação. No colóquio, propomos o desafio de fazer o ponto da situação, tentando entender como se cruzam estes fenómenos a escalas muito diferentes, quais as suas interacções e quais as consequências que devemos esperar. 
Foram convidados especialistas em diversos temas para discutir as consequências ambientais, sociais e económicas das variações climáticas em Portugal, com ênfase particular no meio urbano. 
Algumas medidas concretas de ordenamento do território para adaptação às alterações climáticas projectadas para as cidades serão igualmente debatidas. Serão apresentados os principais resultados dos dois primeiros anos do projecto Urbklim, (http://www.ceg.ul.pt/urbklim/index.html), nomeadamente no que diz respeito à percepção do conforto bioclimático em espaços públicos exteriores e aos riscos associados a extremos climáticos na cidade de Lisboa. Este projecto pretende contribuir para um planeamento e ordenamento do território, adequado às características específicas da cidade.
* * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Fonte: Ciência PT


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Mai 2008 às 22:48)

Gerofil disse:


> Conferência Internacional "Cidades e alterações climáticas, que futuro ?", organizada pelo Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa
> (Faculdade de Letras de Lisboa, 15 e 16 de Maio)
> * * *
> As cidades são particularmente vulneráveis às alterações climáticas, por aí se concentrarem população, infra-estruturas e actividades. Por outro lado, o espaço urbano cria o seu próprio clima, originando condições específicas, adversas ou vantajosas. É portanto urgente que nos preparemos para os impactes combinados das alterações climáticas globais e urbanas.
> ...



Interessante!


----------

